# pidgeons



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

were is a good place to buy pidgeons for training this is my first year with a dog and i want to try training with some live birds before i take her out on a hunt.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

ksl.com usually have several listings on it for pigeons. that is where i would start to look.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: pigeons*

Take your fishing net, a long pole and a flashlight and catch wild pigeons under bridges at night. Makes for good sport, but don't do it where there is lots of traffic. People that do this regularly may be a little territorial if they catch you in their favorite spot...
But if you buy homers and train all your new babies to return to your loft, you can use them for training and they will return home every time. I've had them return from 200 miles away.


----------

